# CSM Plumley's awards called into question.



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2016)

Army Researching "We Were Soldiers'" Sgt. Major Plumley Of Wearing Unauthorized Medals

I cannot begin to explain how much I want to choke the life out of the civilian cocksucker trying to discredit CSM Plumley. Dude was a legitimate badass.


----------



## Centermass (May 19, 2016)

Another example of some jack off, trying to get his 15 mins of fame, at the expense of someone who's no longer here and able to defend himself.


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2016)

Such bullshit.

Descrepancies in the records are common from the 3 wars the CSM fought in. You had teenage admin clerks banging most of it out on typewriters, warehouses full of paperwork. When you unass the AO things get left behind.


----------



## Brill (May 19, 2016)

When a SGM does it, it's always authorized.


----------



## DA SWO (May 19, 2016)

I had all my awards stripped when I returned to Active Duty because the GS-dipshit running the awards section didn't know the rules.  I spent a year rebuilding my records.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 19, 2016)

Is that 1 Combat Jump or 5 on his wings....?

Regardless, the SGM is a legend, and someone attacking a legend because of a DD214 that is wrong, or some jacked up paperwork is silly!

I hope Sam Elliot hunts this guy down and craps on his yard...in front of his grandma....during summer!


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Is that 1 Combat Jump or 5 on his wings....?
> 
> Regardless, the SGM is a legend, and someone attacking a legend because of a DD214 that is wrong, or some jacked up paperwork is silly!
> 
> I hope Sam Elliot hunts this guy down and craps on his yard...in front of his grandma....during summer!



He had 5 combat jumps, Sicily, Normandy, Market-Garden, all the big ones. And he carried his balls in a wheelbarrow.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 19, 2016)

Copy, thanks, that's what I thought I read, 4 in WWII and 1 in Korea.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 19, 2016)

Is this the Soldier that Mel Gibson played in the movie?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 19, 2016)

Neg, Sam Elliot....


----------



## DocIllinois (May 19, 2016)

Mr. Siddall and AHRC should be advised that reports on research should not include obtusely derogatory statements ("...that wasn't enough for someone like Plumley. Plumley had to build himself up even more.") or defamatory labels like "disgusting."

Doing so points to an obvious agenda.

Military.com Article


----------



## DocIllinois (May 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Is this the Soldier that Mel Gibson played in the movie?


----------

